# Hot water tank leaking?



## schleprock (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a 1996 Nomad, I don't imagine that probably matters but I'll throw it out there.

I have a leaking SW6-DE water heater. The water that leaks out is cold so it must be coming from a hose that leads to the tank or from a fitting that attaches the hose to the tank. It is a prettygood leak. It is somewhere between a stream of water and rapid drips. Some of the drips look like they are about 1/2 to 1 inch long. I have city water so it doesn't drain my fresh water tank but this is going to cause wood rot and other problems I would think.

I don't want to tear into this thing until I know what to do to fix a leak in the hose or at the fitting that attaches the hose. I have to be extremely cautious because my mechanical skills are sorely lacking and I could easily botch this job unless I am prepared.

Is there a tape or sealant I should have on hand when I open it up so I can fix it right then. I am pretty sure this is coming from where the hose and the tank attach. If I am correct, what should I be ready with. Will JB Weld work? What is the moron proof fix?

I have looked all over to find a YouTube (or any other) video on replacing a SW6-DE but cannot find one that shows what it looks like when it is out. I found some on maintenance and repairing an anode but I need to be behind that. I need to be where the hose attaches (that is assuming that a cold water link is coming before it gets into the tank and heated).

Anyone know where I can find a complete replacement video on the SW6-DE or on any other tank that looks the same? I did find a manual from Suburban on my water heater but it was about trouble shooting and other specs, it didn't cover replacement.

How would you recommend I proceed and what repair materials should I have.

Thank you for taking time to consider my problem.

Mark

First update:
I found this video for a SW10-DE. It looks identical or nearly identical to mine.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6LQ1coUNkU

I would still love to hear any tips you have on doing it or on the easiest materials/methods of repair.

Second update:

I can see the water dripping out of the water line that is at the bottom of the tank. It looks rusty. What do I do about it? I'll come back and edit again by adding a picture.

There is no need for a picture:
There is water spraying out of the tank itself, not just the pipe.  Can I buy a bottle for it or do I need to get a complete water heater unit. Unless there is a way to repair the tank. (this water is under pressure, it was spraying).


----------



## C Nash (Sep 9, 2014)

Would think if it was spraying out of the tank it would be hot if the HW heater is on.  If the tank is leaking I would replace it.


----------



## LEN (Sep 10, 2014)

It's hard to tell what you need or what to have without knowing the problem. The only way to see the problem is opening up what you can to see. But hose clamps. pliers, hammer, screw drivers, hacksaw, any type hose repair pieces, tape for temp fix to get parts and if you have any around copper pipe connections. Search for new tank so you can have that option if needed.

LEN


----------



## schleprock (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks to both of you.  I took both of your advice and put it to use.


----------



## keith collins (Sep 24, 2014)

most  rv  water  heaters  work  the  same  if  the  dimensions are  compatable  from  what  you  are  saying  sounds  like  the  tank  at  the  inlet  side  had  either  rusted  or  cracked  from  cold  weather  keep  in  mind  they  all work the  same


----------

